# Class of 2011 University acceptance/decision thread.



## oval30 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am a senior right now applying to colleges and want to know whether there are other cuber out there like me. We can share some college app tips on this thread and hopefully we will get a large number of those who are actually seniors. k thnx.


Sincerely,
oval30


----------



## Anthony (Dec 20, 2010)

2011 Senior reporting in.

I was actually admitted to the first college I applied to, Hillsdale, and that's where I'm headed. It's a relatively small liberal arts school in Michigan. 
I guess I'll have to revive whatever cubing scene they've got going up there. 
I know there's been at least one Michigan comp (Motor City Open 08).

Where are you thinking about going, OP?


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not a senior, but I know there are books about college applications. Like a lot of them, just go down to the library.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 20, 2010)

You like books about college applications? That's kinda weird.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 20, 2010)

I applied to OSU (Ohio State) last month and got my acceptance letter about 2 weeks ago (they also invited me to the honors program which I'm not sure if I want to do or not). I'm all set for college now, though. I'm hoping to qualify for some merit scholarships due to my academic numbers, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 20, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> You like books about college applications? That's kinda weird.


 
I disagree. I imagine they could be quite useful.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I was actually admitted to the first college I applied to, Hillsdale, and that's where I'm headed. It's a relatively small liberal arts school in Michigan.
> I guess I'll have to revive whatever cubing scene they've got going up there.
> I know there's been at least one Michigan comp (Motor City Open 08).


 
Yesssuuuuuu.

There was another comp in Michigan being planned earlier this year, but it never happened (thread).


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 20, 2010)

Class of 2012 here; also gearing up for college search. idkwtf i'm going to do, slightly depressed on that fact. I get pretty good grades, and i'm interested in so many things.....but yeah.....


----------



## cuberr (Dec 20, 2010)

Class of 2011.. Applied early action to Nazareth and will hopefully be receiving an acceptance letter in January. Also applying to Ithaca, but I won't find out about that until March. Either way, I really hope there will be other cubers there!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 20, 2010)

The best advice that I got when I went through this process was to go somewhere where you'll be happy rather than nitpicking on trivial ratings that don't reflect anything much at all.


----------



## oval30 (Dec 20, 2010)

got into rutgers and drexel. Applying to Penn State, Temple, The College of New Jersey, Boston University, Johns Hopkins, Princeton, UPENN, Northwestern, Washington University in St. Louis, Duke, Harvard, Tufts, Brown University. Surprisingly, no one from my school got into Columbia early d.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 20, 2010)

oval30 said:


> got into rutgers and drexel. Applying to Penn State, Temple, The College of New Jersey, Boston University, Johns Hopkins, Princeton, UPENN, Northwestern, Washington University in St. Louis, Duke, Harvard, Tufts, Brown University. Surprisingly, no one from my school got into Columbia early d.


 
Also spending a four-digit number of dollars on application fees.

Early action: Caltech rejected; MIT deferred to regular decision
Regular decision: Carnegie Mellon; Stanford; Harvey Mudd; UChicago; UIdaho (NMS fullride backup); a couple others, unsure which exactly at this point, but I got some free application waivers as part of a college admissions process research program, so I ought to use them


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 20, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Also spending a four-digit number of dollars on application fees.
> 
> Early action: Caltech rejected; MIT deferred to regular decision
> Regular decision: Carnegie Mellon; Stanford; Harvey Mudd; UChicago; UIdaho (NMS fullride backup); a couple others, unsure which exactly at this point, but I got some free application waivers as part of a college admissions process research program, so I ought to use them



Just out of curiosity, how much does it cost you Americans to apply? Is it the same everywhere? In Ontario you have to apply to at least 3 programs (but you can apply to more), and it's 40 dollars each.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 20, 2010)

depends on the school. 
University at Buffalo had a $50 application fee
TCNJ had a $75 application fee

with both schools I had to send out SAT scores and transcripts. For SAT scores the first 3 schools you apply to are included in the SAT registration (if you have more than 3 then you have to pay an additional $10 per school not including the 3 already). Transcripts for me are another $5-$15 per school.

Then again....I'm canadian sooooooo.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 2011 Senior reporting in.
> 
> I was actually admitted to the first college I applied to, Hillsdale, and that's where I'm headed. It's a relatively small liberal arts school in Michigan.
> I guess I'll have to revive whatever cubing scene they've got going up there.
> ...


 
Sir, this by default means that you are now obligated to go to Indiana competitions!


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2010)

oval30 said:


> *got into rutgers* and drexel. Applying to Penn State, Temple, The College of New Jersey, Boston University, Johns Hopkins, Princeton, UPENN, Northwestern, Washington University in St. Louis, Duke, Harvard, Tufts, Brown University. Surprisingly, no one from my school got into Columbia early d.


 
 What a wonderful place to go...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2010)

Renamed thread in order to better reflect the content, and to save someone else the trouble of starting the annual uni thread.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 20, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does it cost you Americans to apply? Is it the same everywhere? In Ontario you have to apply to at least 3 programs (but you can apply to more), and it's 40 dollars each.


 
It varies from college to college, almost all between 50 and 100, the majority being 60 to 90. Many big universities will charge an app fee for each college you apply to within the university. It's a decent bet that oval's 15 app fees will cross the four-digit line.


----------



## oval30 (Dec 20, 2010)

It will cross the 4 digit line, but drexel and rice's applications are free for me so that minus 150 dollars.


----------



## babyle (Dec 21, 2010)

Applying to USC, UCLA, Berkeley, UCI, UCR, UCSD, Caltech, La Verne (recruited by them for their Cross Country team), UPenn, Cornell, Harvard, Yale, and Duke. I just found out I forgot to put my social security number on my UC application...


----------



## Bryan (Dec 21, 2010)

Does no one go to state college? Or do those people just not post?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 21, 2010)

UCLA is a state college! and OSU!


----------



## moogra (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I go to a state university, and I'm sure many others do as well so you're not alone! Unfortunately I'm not 2011 though.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Does no one go to state college? Or do those people just not post?


 
I am going to be attending a state college (OSU) next year. I had no desire to apply to prestigious private schools and I wanted to stay close to my family, so OSU was the best choice for me.

In regards to fees, I've paid ~$45 for my application and then, once it arrives, I have to pay a $100 acceptance fee saying that I will go to Ohio State. I'm glad I didn't shell out close to $1000 for applications; that's slightly ridiculous. Why didn't you narrow your list down before applying, Oval? Could've saved a bit of money (and time) that way (unless money isn't a problem, of course).


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 21, 2010)

NeedReality said:


> I am going to be attending a state college (OSU) next year.


*Like* Assuming you are in A&S, the honors program might be more of a hassle than it's worth. The benefits (for me) really only included priority housing and scheduling, neither of which were that important... I never had a problem with a class being full or anything. Cons included taking a few worthless GEC classes. I'd recommend an honors thesis over honors contract...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 21, 2010)

I got into University of Chicago early action and am riding the wave of joy. My remaining list got narrowed to Haverford, Swarthmore, and Reed.

To future (or current) college applicants: be very realistic with your choices and with yourself. Do not apply to a big name school because it's a big name school and you think you'd have fun there. I recommend reading reviews written by students so you get a feel of the place not through the admissions office but through the perspective you will see. I started off wanting nothing more than to go to an Ivy. By the time I sent off my first application, I had decided that the Ivies would be backup to Chicago (in preference, not acceptance chance). I also gave myself 2 distinct styles to choose from: the larger university style and the smaller, liberal arts style. As of right now I still can't decide where I'd go if I got in everywhere, so I think that was the right decision.

Also, consult your parents. Have them read your essays and everything you write in the application, if only to proofread. It actually makes a big difference. Have them look over your list and make them explain why you want to go to X. If you can't give them a specific, non-cut-and-paste answer, seriously consider taking it off the list. My list went from about 20 to 8 in one night with this process.

And to the above happenings, I would not be caught dead at an Oregon state school.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 21, 2010)

There isn't really much of an alumni network is there amongst the cubing population it seems. I guess that's what happens when most of your cubers are 15.

But I will claim that I helped get a cuber off the Caltech waitlist by writing a recommendation. I see potential for a decent alumni mentoring programing amongst the cubing community, but I don't think I have the time to put this together.


----------



## oval30 (Dec 23, 2010)

hey guys, did anyone here apply and get into a bs/md medical program in Rutgers, TCNJ, or Penn State? If so, can you please tell me how hard it is for someone with a fairly high SAT(2300) and a 95 gpa with decent extracurriculars?


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 26, 2010)

oval30 said:


> hey guys, did anyone here apply and get into a bs/md medical program in Rutgers, TCNJ, or Penn State? If so, can you please tell me how hard it is for someone with a fairly high SAT and a 95 gpa with decent extracurriculars?


 
"fairly high SAT"
"decent extracurriculars"
You know that's ridiculously vague, right? Some people consider decent extracurriculars to be one sport and one academic activity, others say decent is two or three of each plus a few volunteer activities; fairly high SAT could be 2000 or 2300!


----------



## Owen (Dec 26, 2010)

cuberr said:


> Also applying to Ithaca



I live in Ithaca! 

I'd be cool for someone to start a new cube club here, I think the Cornell Cube Club is dead...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

Owen said:


> I live in Ithaca!
> 
> I'd be cool for someone to start a new cube club here, I think the Cornell Cube Club is dead...


 
It's not. Talk to Harris Karsch.


----------



## msoc14 (Dec 26, 2010)

Got into PSU, Pitt, Loyola Chicago, Depaul, Umass, and Northeastern!! Going to still apply to Brandeis but thats because I was being recruited for soccer there but I'm not sure if I will go there... and then might applly to NYU but I have to decide in a couple of days haha


----------



## ninjabob7 (Dec 28, 2010)

Got accepted Early Action for Georgia Tech. There's probably like an 80% chance I'll go there. Sadly there are hardly any cube competitions in that whole region of the country.
I'm currently working on applications for MIT and Stanford. I'll be studying something along the lines of computer science/electrical engineering.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Jan 13, 2011)

Owen said:


> I live in Ithaca!
> 
> I'd be cool for someone to start a new cube club here, I think the Cornell Cube Club is dead...


 
As Stachu said, we're back! April 23rd competition, look for details soon.

And to stay on topic, if anyone applying to Cornell wants to do an overnight visit (Friday into Saturday, stay for cube club?), talk to me!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Harris_Karsch said:


> As Stachu said, we're back! April 23rd competition, look for details soon.
> 
> And to stay on topic, if anyone applying to Cornell wants to do an overnight visit (Friday into Saturday, stay for cube club?), talk to me!


 
That'd be cool!


----------



## cuberr (Jan 14, 2011)

Harris_Karsch said:


> As Stachu said, we're back! April 23rd competition, look for details soon.


 
That's great! I was wondering whether this competition was still happening or not. If I go, which I'm pretty sure I will, it'd be my first one so it'd be really exciting.


----------

